# ERlaubt Funkfrequenzen in der Türkei



## Boxy (18 Februar 2011)

Kann mir einer helfen und mir evtl. die Frage beantworten welche Funkfrequenzen in der Türkei freigegeben sind?

Es geht evtl. darum Signale an einem Rundtisch in einer Maschine via Funk zu übertragen.


----------



## nade (18 Februar 2011)

Hallo, das hat mir Googel ausgespuckt bei der Suche nach Funkfrequenzen Türkei:
Frequenzen

Vielleicht ein hilfts dir ja etwas weiter.


----------



## Boxy (18 Februar 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Hallo, das hat mir Googel ausgespuckt bei der Suche nach Funkfrequenzen Türkei:
> Frequenzen
> 
> Vielleicht ein hilfts dir ja etwas weiter.



Danke, aber ich meine das ist für den Amateurfunk.
Ich dachte da eher an Datenübertragung.


----------



## MSB (18 Februar 2011)

Nimm halt einfach Bluetooth, da das mittlerweile praktisch jedes Handy hat, dürfte das auch in der Türkei kein Problem sein,
und ein Rundtisch lässt jetzt ja auch nicht auf eine riesige benötigte Reichweite schließen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (18 Februar 2011)

Also meinte was in dem Text gesehen zu haben für Industrie. Auch sind für Amateurfunk meines wissens keine Frequenzen im Ghz Bereich.

In Deutschland der BOS-Funk 2m liegt bei 140-150 Mhz.

Da dürften also Frequenzbereiche >400Mhz, also Wlan, Bluetooth kein Problem machen.


----------

